# Cherokee ATV Park 7-4-10



## polaris800 (Jun 23, 2010)

Here are a couple short clips of me in a couple holes this weekend at Cherokee ATV Park in washington, la.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

sweet vid's


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

cool... looks like you had a blast.... I may have to take a road trip sometime....


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

nice vids


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn:


----------

